# Goats and collars



## mtocih (May 17, 2013)

I know I keep asking questions.  I have seen a lot of goats with collars on in pictures.  Do you leave them on the goats at all times?  don't they or the others chew on them?  

I was thinking the more I can get the collars on them or even a halter on them I want to, so they will be used to it when it is show time.  But also, it might make it easier to catch and train them.  If you did put collars on your goats did you do this when they were young?  how old?  We spend a ton of time in the pen and barn with the goats.  Trying to get them used to us.  have a few skittish ones.  I have put a harness on one, but did not leave it on.  I have a halter and I am not sure how to put it on. But have helped with horses and putting them on horses.  Just looking for more information.  I am reading and reading...I think I better go to the introduction boards and introduce myself.


----------



## kstaven (May 17, 2013)

If your pasture/forage area has a lot of heavy brush then I would advise avoiding full time collars as they can potentially get hung up. Beyond that I would have to say we do use collars and have never had an issue.


----------



## Fluffygal (May 17, 2013)

I like the break away collar. If it gets caught the goat can snap the collar and get loose. The break away collars are basically plastic chain type collars.
I do have some heavy brush areas in the back so I do not like them to wear regular collars when free ranging. Right now Fiona is the only one with a collar.
Fiona is pretty easy to manuver about with the collar. Course, she will pretty much let you move her anywhere as long as petting is involved and food.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 17, 2013)

We have 4 goats and they all wear collars all the time. With no horns- and two with basically no ears- if we need to grab them we need the collar! The kids need to be able to lead them too, and there's no way they can handle a goat that outweighs them without a collar. They are used to it and I've never seen them chew on each other's collars or anything. 

We don't have heavy brush or thick woods at all, and except when we are home somewhat watching and let them into the 3 acre horse pasture, they are basically in our backyard- 2 acres of it. We also clip their collars on a leash/single cross tie to feed 2x a day.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 18, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> We have 4 goats and they all wear collars all the time. With no horns- and two with basically no ears- if we need to grab them we need the collar! The kids need to be able to lead them too, and there's no way they can handle a goat that outweighs them without a collar. They are used to it and I've never seen them chew on each other's collars or anything.
> 
> We don't have heavy brush or thick woods at all, and except when we are home somewhat watching and let them into the 3 acre horse pasture, they are basically in our backyard- 2 acres of it. We also clip their collars on a leash/single cross tie to feed 2x a day.


*
X2. We need the collars to lead them to the milking parlor. We don't have heavy brush. We leave them on 24/7. I have never had an issue. I had one get caught once, but since the buckle is plastic is will eaither break or come apart. *


----------



## bjjohns (May 18, 2013)

Our dairy goats, and the buck all get collars, and they keep them year round (We have horned and dehorned goats). The meat goats get horns if they are really squirrley (makes em easier to catch). Babies don't get collars.

Biggest thing about collars (especially with the bucks) is to make sure the goat doesn't grow into the collar. That's an icky expense to fix.

My goats are more likely to get stuck in a fence or a feeder than get their collars stuck. Never had one get chewed off.


----------



## mtocih (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.  Its good to know they don't chew on them.  We have them in a pen with no brush.  In the future we hope to fence some heavy brush area.. but that is next summer and we can take them off at that point.


----------



## verkagj (May 18, 2013)

All of our wear collars with the exception of the little wether whose collar comes off at night or if we are not going to be home. Reason is that in playing with the buck, his collar has gotten caught in OB's horns and he was choking. 
It is much easier to control feeding if they can be tethered while eating. The bossy ones can't eat someone else's food.
The collars do get shredded up as the goats rub up against stuff so I buy less expensive ones. Dog collars with double row of holes work the best for us.

You just need to be more mindful when they have collars on.


----------



## terrilhb (May 18, 2013)

My does wear collars at all times. As they are in a pen. When they are out to browse I am always with them. When I had to bucks living together I did not put collars on them. Due to the horns. For me it worked great. JMO


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 18, 2013)

In my opinon it is a good way for them to get hung, get a foot caught up in it or another goats horns(if you have horned).


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 19, 2013)

I have one doe that is an escape artist.  She does not wear a collar because I worry she will get hung up in the woods beside my pasture.  The others don't get out so I leave collars on them.


----------

